

NY Post calls Apple TV and Boxee "the future of television" - jfornear
http://www.nypost.com/seven/02082009/postopinion/opedcolumnists/the_future_of_television_154045.htm

======
russell
Wasn't the Post's vision of the future John McCain? Are their predictions here
any better here? It's a low word count review of Apple TV and Boxee. All I
came away with is that Boxee is not ready for prime time. I can't tell if
Apple TV is any better that the poor reviews it got when it came out.

~~~
jfornear
I just thought it was an interesting idea to think about. My friend has Boxee
on his MacBook Pro and uses it instead of his TV already. No need for DVR or
TiVo when you can just watch whatever you want on demand.

------
pclark
Boxee has nothing without Hulu/iPlayer/Last.FM

